# The next Batman villains...



## MarcusRaven (Jan 6, 2011)

I know that Christopher Nolan has stated that Dark Knight Rises will be his last Batman, but there are still plenty of villains that could lend themselves very well to his darker, deeper, and grittier style of Batman (in comparison to previous Batman movies).

Now, I have no idea who's going to be in Dark Knight Rises, but I've heard that Riddler isn't going to happen. That's too bad, because he was my top pick, with Johnny Depp playing him. (I think 90% of the internet wants this.) My next top pick would be The Ventriloquist and Scarface. As to who would play them, my obvious pick is Jeff Dunham (though that's only if they go with an actual ventriloquist). I think the psychological aspect of the two would make great plot. Next I would say either Black Mask or Hush. No idea who would play them. I also think Mr. Freeze could work, as long as they do it RIGHT. No actors with accents or crappy puns! Mr. Freeze is a very dark anti-hero/villain. His causes are noble, but his methods are criminal. And I know its been done, but I'd love a better Scarecrow.

Villains I DON'T want to see in a Nolan style Batman are as follows, with reasons:

Killer Croc - Last thing I want to see is anything that might possibly resemble Ang Lee's Hulk.
ClayFace - Too much CG, not enough character developement.
Baby Doll - Nobody could play this properly, especially since little people don't usually look young at all.
The Mad Hatter - As much as I would love to see this, I don't think he'd be very threatening. Too many would try to see him as a Joker replacement.
TweedleDum and TweedleDee - Though the cousins looking like twins thing would make for some interesting confusion, who would take them seriously?
Humpty Dumpty - Putting his mother back together would be very creepy, but again, the seriousness thing.
Great White Shark - Would need Mr. Freeze first, and I don't think anybody would like him.

Thoughts?


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 6, 2011)

The Killer Moth. Who's basically shunted aside in most Batman things, sadly. Which is why I've given up all hope of him getting any sort of good recognition anymore.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 6, 2011)

the first 3 are the best candidates along with mr. freeze


----------



## Stevetry (Jan 6, 2011)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> The Killer Moth. Who's basically shunted aside in most Batman things, sadly. Which is why I've given up all hope of him getting any sort of good recognition anymore.




that guy is a joke


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Jan 6, 2011)

Robin should be added in as a villain who die within the first 5 minutes of the film. Doesn't have to be Robin Robin but his name is Robin.


----------



## mameks (Jan 7, 2011)

Arnold Schwarzenegger said:
			
		

> Robin should be added in as a villain who die within the first 5 minutes of the film. Doesn't have to be Robin Robin but his name is Robin.


My head.
It exploded.


Harley Quinn


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 7, 2011)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> that guy is a joke


That's the point.


----------

